# Black Face Blue Dolphin!



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a 3 inch blue dolphin, about a year old, almost sure that it is a male.
The right side of its head is completely black. Just noticed it 2 days ago.
Behaviour seems normal, everything seems normal. I know they get these black splotches on their bodies that comes on goes but this one seems permanent. Should I start calling him Two-Face?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That is unusual. It may still go away though.

My TwoFace...


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*moori?*

These guys are blue dolphins? Seen them before but didn't think they were
dolphins though. Very nice fish!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no, no...my TwoFace is a Firemouth. 

This is my dolphin...


----------

